# Please help: Saving QuickTime audio file



## red553 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi!

I'm having trouble saving a file I need for an experiment for school. When I click the link to the sound file, it loads a new page with the file and plays but there is no way for me to save it  I emailed the TA about it but received a rude reply so I was hoping somebody here could help me. So I have 2 questions:

(1) If I bought QuickTime Pro 7 and used the "save as source" function, would this solve the problem? Does this allow me to save the file directly on my computer?

(2) Is there another way to solve this problem without buying QuickTime Pro 7?

I'd appreciate any help you could give me. I really need this file.

Edit: I should also add that viewing the source doesn't work and saving the webpage as .html and searching for the wave file results in a corupted file.

Thanks!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

You shouldn't need to buy QuickTime Pro, right-click on the link, select 'Save Target As' and download the file. If you use Firefox it's 'Save Link As'.


----------



## red553 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for replying. Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to work here. When I try to do that I get an error message that says "Internet Explorer cannot download. No such interface supported." So I click the link and it loads in the frame.


----------

